# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إعراب الجار والمجرور في قوله تعالى (فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات )

## وسام وسام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في قوله تعالى ( فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات ) الجار والمجرور متعلق بالفعل تلقى ولكن هل هما في  محل نصب مفعول أول للفعل تلقى ؟ وهل الفعل تلقى ينصب مفعولين ؟

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفعل تلقى لا ينصب مفعولين حسب علمي
والجار والمجرور متعلقان بالفعل تلقى وترتيب الكلام في غير القرآن (وتلقى آدم كلمات من ربه) والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

كما تفضل الأستاذ أبوحاتم 
هو لا ينصب مفعولين
غير أنه - فيما يبدو - متعلق بـ (كلمات) لا بــ (تلقى)
وعلى هذا فيمكن اعتباره مضافا إليه
كأن (من) زائدة لغرض بلاغي هو الحصر والقصر
ويكون تقدير الكلام 
فتلقى آدم كلمات ربه
لا كلمات سواه
والله أعلم

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> غير أنه - فيما يبدو - متعلق بـ (كلمات) لا بــ (تلقى)
> وعلى هذا فيمكن اعتباره مضافا إليه
> .....
> ويكون تقدير الكلام 
> فتلقى آدم كلمات ربه
> لا كلمات سواه


بل الجار والمجرور على المعنى الذي ذهبتَ إليه يكون متعلِّقًا بمحذوف يكون نعتًا لـ "كلمات".
فخلاصة ما ذكره الأخ أبو حاتم، وما تفضلت به قولان:
= الجار والمجرور إما يتعلق بالفعل "تلقى"، وهو ينصب مفعولا واحدًا. وحينئذ فليس للجار والمجرور موضع لأنه ليس شبه جملة أصلاً؛ لتعلقه بالفعل الظاهر.
ونسق الجملة: (فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات) كالآية تمامًا.
= الجار والمجرور يتعلق بمحذوف تقديره "كائنة" أو "مستقرة" وهذا المحذوف نعت.
ونسق الجملة: (فتلقى آدم كلمات من ربه).
والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> بل الجار والمجرور على المعنى الذي ذهبتَ إليه يكون متعلِّقًا بمحذوف يكون نعتًا لـ "كلمات".
> ......
> = الجار والمجرور يتعلق بمحذوف تقديره "كائنة" أو "مستقرة" وهذا المحذوف نعت.
> ونسق الجملة: (فتلقى آدم كلمات من ربه).
> والله أعلم.


ويقال أيضًا: إنَّ نعت النكرة إذا تقدَّم عليها انتصب على الحال.
كقول الشاعر:
لمية موحشا طللفأصل الجملة:  لمية طلل موحش.
فلما تقدم النعت على منعوته النكرة صار حالاً.
[يراجع: شرح شذور الذهب]
ففي الآية (فتلقى آدم من ربه كلماتٍ) إذا قلنا إنَّ الجار والمجرور متعلِّق بمحذوف فهو في المعنى "صفة" لكنَّه يعرب حالا لتقدُّمه على الموصوف النكرة.
والله أعلم.
بقي أن الإمام ابن كثير المكي (من القراء السبعة) يقرأ: (فتلقى آدمَ من ربه كلماتٌ) برفع "كلمات" فاعلا مؤخرًا، ونصب "آدم" مفعولا مقدمًا.
قال الشاطبي:
وآدم فارْفعْ ناصبًا كلماتِه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بكسرٍ وللمكيِّ عكْسٌ تحوَّلا

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> في قوله تعالى ( فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات ) الجار والمجرور متعلق بالفعل تلقى ولكن هل هما في  محل نصب مفعول أول للفعل تلقى ؟ وهل الفعل تلقى ينصب مفعولين ؟


الجار والمجرور متعلقان بالفعل تلقى كما ذكرت ، ولكن الفعل تلقى لا ينصب مفعولين .

----------


## وسام وسام

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القارئ المليجي
 = الجار والمجرور إما يتعلق بالفعل "تلقى"، وهو ينصب مفعولا واحدًا. وحينئذ فليس للجار والمجرور موضع لأنه ليس شبه جملة أصلاً؛ لتعلقه بالفعل الظاهر.
ونسق الجملة: (فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات) كالآية تمامًا.

عذراً ولكني لم أفهم معنى قولك إن الجار والمجرور ليس شبه جملة أصلاً فهلّا تكرمت بالتوضيح.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الجار والمجرور يأتي على صور:
= إما أن يتعلَّق بالفعل أو ما في معناه: ((أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم)).
= أو يتعلق بمحذوف تقديره "كائن" أو "استقر"، وذلك إذا وقع صفةً أو صلةً أو خبرًا أو حالاً.
ويتعين في الواقع صلة تقدير "استقر" دون "كائن" أو "مستقر".
= أو لا يتعلق بشيء، وذلك في: الزائد نحو (وما ربك بغافل)، و "لعل" عند من يجر بها، و "لولا" في قول بعضهم: لولاي ولولاك، وكاف التشبيه عند الأخفش وابن عصفور.

ففي الصورتين الأولى والثالثة لا يكون الجار والمجرور شبه جملة؛ لأن الجملة لا تقع في هذا الموضع،، والله أعلم.

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

اسمح لي أيها الأستاذ الفاضل أن أضيف:
أن التعلق من أساسه صنعة نحوية
لو حذفت من كتب النحو ما ضر العلم شيئا
بل لنفع
وهذا ليس كلامي بل هي دعوة أساتذة كبار

----------

